# معلومــــــات



## اكليل الشوك (31 مايو 2010)

*+ العيون الزرقاء هي الأكثر حساسية للضوء .

+ من طبيعة شعر الثعلب أنه يتساقط كل سنة لذلك سمي تساقط شعرالإنسان بداء الثعلبة . 

+  تحمل المرأة أطرافاً أقصر من أطراف الرجل . 

+  تتميز المرأة بحاسة سمع أقوى من الرجل .

+ جلد الرجل اسمك فلا تبدو عليه التجاعيد كما المرأه وهما بنفس السن .

+ ن دماغ المرأة أخف وزناً و أقل حجماً من دماغ الرجل ، ومع ذلك فإن معدل الذكاء متساو بين 

الجنسين . 

+ السعال اثناء الحقن العضلية يقلل من الشعور بالألم . 

+  حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك ، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن .

+ إذا تم الاكثار من شرب الشاى عندها يسبب قرحة في المعدة والاثني عشر .

+ -إذا تم شرب الشاى بعد الاكل مباشرة:حيث يسبب عسر للهضم .​*


----------



## tena.barbie (31 مايو 2010)

معلومات قيمة فعلا

ميرسى جدا لتعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## Mason (31 مايو 2010)

ميرسى اوى يا عسولتى 
على المعلومات القيمة والمهمة دى
وفية كام معلومة كدا مش كنت اعرفهم 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك يا قمر


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يونيو 2010)

tena.barbie قال:


> معلومات قيمة فعلا
> 
> ميرسى جدا لتعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك



_*ميرسى تينا على مرورك الجميل ربنا يكون معاكى *​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> ميرسى اوى يا عسولتى
> على المعلومات القيمة والمهمة دى
> وفية كام معلومة كدا مش كنت اعرفهم
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك يا قمر



*ميرسى ليكى ميسو على مرورك الجميل ربنا يسوع يباركك و يكون معاكى​*


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى على المعلومات اكليل الشوك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (2 يونيو 2010)

*+ ان دماغ المرأة أخف وزناً و أقل حجماً من دماغ الرجل ، ومع ذلك فإن معدل الذكاء متساو بين* 
*معلومات جملية الاخت اكليل ولكن هل ذكاء الرجل متساوى مع ذكاء المرأة ولنفترض ذلك فلماذ نجد ان الاكثر المنصوب عليهم هم الزوجات يستغل الرجل قوة ذكاءة وينصب على زوجتة وهى لا تكتشف ذلك الا بعد رحيلة او عندما تفاجئ انة تزوج عليها فهل يكون بذلك الذكاء متساوى مجرد استفسار..... ادهم*


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *+ ان دماغ المرأة أخف وزناً و أقل حجماً من دماغ الرجل ، ومع ذلك فإن معدل الذكاء متساو بين*
> *معلومات جملية الاخت اكليل ولكن هل ذكاء الرجل متساوى مع ذكاء المرأة ولنفترض ذلك فلماذ نجد ان الاكثر المنصوب عليهم هم الزوجات يستغل الرجل قوة ذكاءة وينصب على زوجتة وهى لا تكتشف ذلك الا بعد رحيلة او عندما تفاجئ انة تزوج عليها فهل يكون بذلك الذكاء متساوى مجرد استفسار..... ادهم*


*هههههههه هذا صحيح لكنه بسبب ان المرأة تتعامل بمشاعرها اكتر من الرجل الذى يتعامل بعقله دائماً لذلك يحدث هذا*
*ايضاً المرأة تحب المثالية وتهواها كثيرا فلا تتوقع ان زوجها الذى مفترض ان يكون شريك العمر الذى ائتمنته على نفسها نصاب او يريد اللعب بها*
*لكن بتختلف النسب فلا يوجد قاعدة ثابتة لكن بردوا اعتقد نسب الرجل اقوى مش كفرد اقصد احصائية كعدد ههههههههه اى خدمة*
*لكن بردوا متنساش ان المرأة مخلوق غامض حير اذكى الرجال فكلا منهم ذكى بطريقته*

*------*

*بحثت اك عن موضوع يخص هذا لكن لم اجد باللغة العربية*
*عموما الموضوع يقول ان هناك احصائية اختبارات الذكاء كان كل خمس رجال نجحوا مقابل امرأة واحدة فقط لكن يذكرون ان المرأة لو قامت بزيادة مجهودتها يمكن ان تصل له*


http://www.tricitypsychology.com/blog/are-men-really-smarter-than-women/


----------



## ريما 14 (2 يونيو 2010)

معلومات حلوة و مفيدة .

شكرا اختي العزيزة


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههه هذا صحيح لكنه بسبب ان المرأة تتعامل بمشاعرها اكتر من الرجل الذى يتعامل بعقله دائماً لذلك يحدث هذا*
> *ايضاً المرأة تحب المثالية وتهواها كثيرا فلا تتوقع ان زوجها الذى مفترض ان يكون شريك العمر الذى ائتمنته على نفسها نصاب او يريد اللعب بها*
> *لكن بتختلف النسب فلا يوجد قاعدة ثابتة لكن بردوا اعتقد نسب الرجل اقوى مش كفرد اقصد احصائية كعدد ههههههههه اى خدمة*
> *لكن بردوا متنساش ان المرأة مخلوق غامض حير اذكى الرجال فكلا منهم ذكى بطريقته*
> ...



*ميرسى ليكى جيلان على مرورك اللى اسعدنى ربنا يعوضك يا جميل​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> معلومات حلوة و مفيدة .
> 
> شكرا اختي العزيزة



*ميرسى اهل المودة على مرورك الرقيق ربنا يباركك و يكون معاكى​*


----------



## dodoz (3 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى لييكى يا قمرر*
*معلومااات حلووة*
*يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 يونيو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى لييكى يا قمرر*
> *معلومااات حلووة*
> *يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك*​



_ميرسى ليكى dodz على مرورك الرقيق ربنا يكون معاكى ديما و يرعاكى​_


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر على المعلومات

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يونيو 2010)

معلومات جميلة اوى ومفيدة
ميرسى لك كتير اكليل
سلام المسيح معك
​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يونيو 2010)

> -إذا تم شرب الشاى بعد الاكل مباشرة:حيث يسبب عسر للهضم .


 
وانا اقول عسر الهضم ده بيجي منين ههههههههه

شكرا يا اكليل الشوك عالمعلومات الجميلة


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميرسى هابى على مرورك الجميل ربنا يعوضك يا جميل​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> معلومات جميلة اوى ومفيدة
> ميرسى لك كتير اكليل
> سلام المسيح معك
> ​


*
ميرسى دى دى على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك و يكون معاكى يا قمر​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يونيو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> وانا اقول عسر الهضم ده بيجي منين ههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا اكليل الشوك عالمعلومات الجميلة




*
هههههه سلامتك يا كوبتك الف سلامة 

و ميرسى ليك على مرورك ربنا يكون معاك ديما​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (5 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههه هذا صحيح لكنه بسبب ان المرأة تتعامل بمشاعرها اكتر من الرجل الذى يتعامل بعقله دائماً لذلك يحدث هذا*
> *ايضاً المرأة تحب المثالية وتهواها كثيرا فلا تتوقع ان زوجها الذى مفترض ان يكون شريك العمر الذى ائتمنته على نفسها نصاب او يريد اللعب بها*
> *لكن بتختلف النسب فلا يوجد قاعدة ثابتة لكن بردوا اعتقد نسب الرجل اقوى مش كفرد اقصد احصائية كعدد ههههههههه اى خدمة*
> *لكن بردوا متنساش ان المرأة مخلوق غامض حير اذكى الرجال فكلا منهم ذكى بطريقته*
> ...


--*اشكرك يا أختى جيلان على تعبك معى وبحثك عن الموضوع :Love_Letter_Open:الذى يخص الذكاء  ولكنكى لم تعترفى اعتراف صريح يؤكد لكى ان الرجل هو اذكى من المرأة بمراحل وانا عندى دلائل كثيرة تدل على ان الرجل يفوق المرأة فى ذكائها وفى قوة عضلاتة وفى تحكمة بمشاعرة وفى اتخاذة القرار وفى قيادتة للمجموعة وقوة شخصيتة واشياء كثيرة تفوق بها الرجل عن المرأة وهذة الفطرة التى فطرها الله عليها اما ما تميزت بة المرأة عنة فهو الحنان فالمراة اكثر حنانا من الرجل والرقة فالمرأة اكثر رقة منة ايضا والجمال فأكثر النساء جميلات عن اكثر الرجال والمراوغة فألمرأة اكثر مراوغة من الرجل واخفاء المشاعر فالمرأة تكون اكثر حبا من الرجل ولكن فى نفس الوقت تستطيع ان تخفى مشاعرها لانها تتسم بصفة الحياء ويكفى هكذا وسامحينى لطول الحديث ...... اخوكى ادهم*


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات الجميله والمجهود

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (6 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات الجميله والمجهود
> 
> سلام ونعمه​



*ميرسى ليك استاذ نهيسى على مرورك الرقيق ربنا يباركك و يكوم معاك​*


----------



## zama (7 يونيو 2010)

معلومات قوية أوووووووووووووووووووى فعلاً ..

*فييييييييييييين المصدر ؟؟*

أشكرك ..


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي كثثير للمعلومات 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (7 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> معلومات قوية أوووووووووووووووووووى فعلاً ..
> 
> *فييييييييييييين المصدر ؟؟*
> 
> أشكرك ..


 
بص هو فى معلومات بتبقى مرت عليا كتير فبعرف صح او غلط وفى معلومات غير طبية بتغاضى عن المصدر لو تأكدت انها صح بس اكيد لو فى اى معلومة غير صحيحة اكيد قولى عليها وانا هتصرف على طول


----------



## جيلان (7 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> --*اشكرك يا أختى جيلان على تعبك معى وبحثك عن الموضوع الذى يخص الذكاء ولكنكى لم تعترفى اعتراف صريح يؤكد لكى ان الرجل هو اذكى من المرأة بمراحل وانا عندى دلائل كثيرة تدل على ان الرجل يفوق المرأة فى ذكائها وفى قوة عضلاتة وفى تحكمة بمشاعرة وفى اتخاذة القرار وفى قيادتة للمجموعة وقوة شخصيتة واشياء كثيرة تفوق بها الرجل عن المرأة وهذة الفطرة التى فطرها الله عليها اما ما تميزت بة المرأة عنة فهو الحنان فالمراة اكثر حنانا من الرجل والرقة فالمرأة اكثر رقة منة ايضا والجمال فأكثر النساء جميلات عن اكثر الرجال والمراوغة فألمرأة اكثر مراوغة من الرجل واخفاء المشاعر فالمرأة تكون اكثر حبا من الرجل ولكن فى نفس الوقت تستطيع ان تخفى مشاعرها لانها تتسم بصفة الحياء ويكفى هكذا وسامحينى لطول الحديث ...... اخوكى ادهم*


 

لا صراحة مُعترفة بكلامك جدا مقدرش اعترض هههههههههه
لكن زى ما قولتلك نسب يعنى الرجال اكثر عدداً تفوقاً فى النقط الى ذكرتها لكن فى نساء لديهم هذه القدرات والعكس


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (8 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> لا صراحة مُعترفة بكلامك جدا مقدرش اعترض هههههههههه
> لكن زى ما قولتلك نسب يعنى الرجال اكثر عدداً تفوقاً فى النقط الى ذكرتها لكن فى نساء لديهم هذه القدرات والعكس


*اشكرك على اعترافك هنا يستبين للشخص قوة شخصية الذى يحاورة عندما يعترف بالحق ولقد ذاد احترامى لكى بذلك واتمنى لكى التوفيق فى حياتك .... اخوكى ادهم*


----------

